# jar decompilieren



## mille2 (2. Februar 2005)

Brauche Hilfe mit .jar files. Gibt es eine möglichkeit diese zu Decompilieren? Wenn ich die files in eclipse öffne sehe ich
  nur Kauderwelsch und keinen Code


----------



## Thomas Darimont (2. Februar 2005)

Hallo!

Wie wär's denn wenn du dir das ganze mal mit Winzip anschaust?

Gruß Tom


----------



## mille2 (2. Februar 2005)

tip top, thx


----------

